# 2 Packages, 2 Hives, 2 Months!



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Cool hives.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Love the paint job! Did u do that yourself?


----------



## iwlf (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks

Most of it, yes. Helps to date the art teacher!


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

looks like you had a lot of time waiting for your bees. Nice paint job.


----------

